# Found a Royal Flyer, need info



## Aaron_F (Sep 20, 2012)

*Rollfast Royal Flyer*

I just picked up this old Royal Flyer for $40 a couple days ago and i'm looking for some information on it. I have no idea how old it is but I figure it's probably late '40's, early '50's. It's missing the seat and the fender mounted headlight, but i'm not sure what else is missing. My plan is to make it rideable, but not restore it. I love the patina. Any info or help locating parts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Aaron.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Sep 20, 2012)

*Royal Flyer*

Early 1940's Rollfast. R's on chain ring are a dead give away that it is Rollfast. Also I own a 1942 American Flyer with about the same paint scheme. Cool bike!! Wanna sell the tank? Just kidding!


----------



## Aaron_F (Sep 20, 2012)

That's funny, I didn't even notice the R's! Should it have a rear carrier rack, or a chainguard? Are the forks supposed to have a fake spring?


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Sep 20, 2012)

Both a rack & a chainguard. truss bars look to be cut off & cobble-jobbed.


----------



## Aaron_F (Sep 20, 2012)

The truss rods are there but are covered up by those flat bars. They must be support bars from a basket or something.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 22, 2012)

These Snyder built bikes 1940-58 usually have the year stamped in reverse on the BB. It's not an absolute proven theory, since no one has any factory info, but it does seem to be accurate. It's a 4 digit code apart from the serial #, year in reverse, then two letters.


----------



## Aaron_F (Sep 23, 2012)

564 is stamped on the bottom bracket.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 23, 2012)

*Interesting*

I have a 47 girls b-6 with the same head badge?


----------



## Aaron_F (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm just bumping this back up to the first page to see if anyone can tell me what year it is. 546 is stamped on the BB. 1946?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 1, 2013)

Aaron_F said:


> I'm just bumping this back up to the first page to see if anyone can tell me what year it is. 546 is stamped on the BB. 1946?




It doesn't fit the pattern. I just checked a Snyder built Hawthorne for another thread, and I'd never got around to looking at the BB before. It's stamped '05 SN', which would suggest 1950. It's _possible_ that your '564' might be a local police dept. registry #, as you do find old bikes with extra numbers. The original #'s weren't stamped particularly deep, so if there's a few repaints, they'll be filled in. Most folks do some sanding to find lost #s.


----------

